# my outdoor grow



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 9, 2011)

My outdoor plants are doing well, I'm likeing the big AK48 cola, the Blue Cinderella, and SSH. gonna be a good harvest.  I'm seeing alot of double serration leaves.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 9, 2011)

Looking good Skag :aok:. Be aware when the rain arrives


----------



## BBFan (Sep 10, 2011)

Looking nice Skag.  You got enough season left for them to finish out?


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Sep 10, 2011)

Beautiful. Nicely done!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 11, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Looking nice Skag. You got enough season left for them to finish out?


  I put them away every evening to avoid dew and pot thieves. when it rains I open the 2 big doors to the green-to they open and i prop them up and move all the potted stuff under them, it makes a 5 x 16 foot shelter with a clear roof.


----------



## BBFan (Sep 12, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I put them away every evening to avoid dew and pot thieves. when it rains I open the 2 big doors to the green-to they open and i prop them up and move all the potted stuff under them, it makes a 5 x 16 foot shelter with a clear roof.


 
Judging by the size of your plants, that must take a strong back and a couple hours  !

It's really too bad about the pot thieves, but many of us who run grows outside have had to put up with them.  Good luck with them Skag, they're looking great.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 12, 2011)

You need to get some Serra da Estrela mountain dogs to protect your ladies my friend ...




No one will approach them :hubba:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 12, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Judging by the size of your plants, that must take a strong back and a couple hours  !
> 
> It's really too bad about the pot thieves, but many of us who run grows outside have had to put up with them. Good luck with them Skag, they're looking great.


 
I modified a handtruck and it only takes me about 10 minutes lol,, I call it my day job, us retiree's need some structure,


----------



## BBFan (Sep 13, 2011)

If that's your day job.... what do you do for night work :hubba: :hubba: ?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2011)

Great work ..Mojo for a Great Harvest..I just covered My Ladies for the Rains..Thanks for shareing



take care and be safe


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 14, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> If that's your day job.... what do you do for night work :hubba: :hubba: ?


  I attend the University of Cash Cab a couple nights a week, but I'm actually retired after staying with the same job 30 years,  and i'm also on Social Security, Hmmm my night job???? I guess tyeing hooks, and stratigizing tomorrows fishing trip.


----------



## BBFan (Sep 14, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I attend the University of Cash Cab a couple nights a week, but I'm actually retired after staying with the same job 30 years,  and i'm also on Social Security, Hmmm my night job???? I guess tyeing hooks, and stratigizing tomorrows fishing trip.


 
You're a salmon and trout guy right?  I'm into the bass myself, but I don't get to spend enough time at it, only a couple times a week.

Good luck on your next trip!  Hopefully all that strategy pays off!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 19, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> You need to get some Serra da Estrela mountain dogs to protect your ladies my friend ...
> 
> View attachment 175816
> 
> ...


 
My Mrs. is portugese, BHO, I just sic her on em!!!  I started flushing with this mornings watering, useing SWEET, by botanicare, normally I just use water but it was a freebie from a northern lights grand opening. gonna make soil tonight.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 19, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> You're a salmon and trout guy right? I'm into the bass myself, but I don't get to spend enough time at it, only a couple times a week.
> 
> Good luck on your next trip! Hopefully all that strategy pays off!


 
I fish most everything, I've got boxes of bass gear, I've got a few real old antigue bass fishing lures, be kinda cool to show and see  a few antiques from fishing to furniture.


----------



## BBFan (Sep 19, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I fish most everything, I've got boxes of bass gear, I've got a few real old antigue bass fishing lures, be kinda cool to show and see  a few antiques from fishing to furniture.


 
So, let's see 'em.  But unfortunately I have nothing to show myself.  After a 30 or so year hiatus, I just started fishing again about 7 or so years ago.  Had to start fresh with all new gear.

So if you want to share, would love to see them.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 22, 2011)

After assessing this years grow i doubt I'll go back to chemical fertilizers, useing ChefNovelle's reciepe for a base and a couple subs for meals that weren't on hand, I was very satisfied, I straight watered 90% of the time, I used bat crap and seabird excretions a couple times, most of the plants really held there green, they were the plants that got the SOYBEAN MEAL !!!! That mycorraziai, or whatever its called with some humus thrown in seemed to make the plants more immune to trouble!!! I'm thinking of sending away for something different,,  any suggestions????


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 22, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> After assessing this years grow i doubt I'll go back to chemical fertilizers, useing ChefNovelle's reciepe for a base and a couple subs for meals that weren't on hand, I was very satisfied, I straight watered 90% of the time, I used bat crap and seabird excretions a couple times, most of the plants really held there green, they were the plants that got the SOYBEAN MEAL !!!! That mycorraziai, or whatever its called with some humus thrown in seemed to make the plants more immune to trouble!!! I'm thinking of sending away for something different,, any suggestions????


   Forgot to put in the pictures I took today!!  Haveing a real good time.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 22, 2011)

Looking great Skag! In the same boat... Just waiting out these last couple weeks... Most paranoid I've been this whole grow, of getting jacked. But my yard sure does smell awesome


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 25, 2011)

We've had some strange weather lately, real warm winds raising havoc out back, blowing from a different that usual direction and blew little seeds all over my sticky little buds, gonna try a compressor and soft air to remove them!!!  A streched out limb from a chemdog plant broke off on a gust!!!  The last pic is a flower top thats out grown the 7' 6" ceiling of the green-to.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 25, 2011)

Big winds today!! small craft advisories, gale warnings all my 5 gallon potted plants are being blown over,  the bigger 20 gallon potted plants are getting broken !!! better to blow over than break!!! moved everything onto the patio for safety, big limbs everywhere in the yard,


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 26, 2011)

Tropical storm action? Be safe out there. And no fishing! 

Im a pure saltwater guy myself. The Striped Bass, or rockfish as we call them here are about to run hard in the next month. Talk about having an antique bass lure, some of mine are larger than my hand and could knock someone out. 50lbs is a respectable fish in my waters.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 26, 2011)

Plants look good too, your about as far as mine are into flower. Ill keep an eye on the rest of your season and see how we finish. Green Mojo!!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 1, 2011)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Tropical storm action? Be safe out there. And no fishing!
> 
> Im a pure saltwater guy myself. The Striped Bass, or rockfish as we call them here are about to run hard in the next month. Talk about having an antique bass lure, some of mine are larger than my hand and could knock someone out. 50lbs is a respectable fish in my waters.


 
A 50 lb. striper's a good fish on any coast, I grew up fishing stripers on San Francisco Bay, They spawn in the big Calif. deltas, I was gonna start a old lure thread in the coffee table., actually old anything!!


----------

